# Formby/Hoylake double header results & banter



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2013)

Hope everybody got back safe and sound and the ones still travelling have a good journey. Thanks to everybody who came on both days and hope you all enjoyed the golf as much as i did.

First score is for Formby, Second for Hoylake

1st Junior 39 + 38 = 77
2nd Birchy 33 + 38 = 71
3rd Fat Tiger 36 + 31 = 67
4th StuC 31 + 35 = 66
5th Qwerty 34 + 29 = 63
6th Peterlav 25 + 34 = 59
7th Liverbirdie 25 + 32 = 57
8th Fish 27 + 25 = 52
9th 2blue 29 + 23 = 52
10th GJBike 29 + 22 = 51
11th Scouser 24 + 17 = 41
12th Louisea 18 + 18 = 36
13th Thepodgster 18 + 17 = 35

Report & pictures will follow 

Special mention Valentino who shot a nice 39 points around Hoylake today. Top bombing Martin :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Mar 18, 2013)

Good scoring by the leaders, and now they know what its like to play off the reds, no excuse for my poor scoring, but 2 great completely different courses, both great to play.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 18, 2013)

Thoughts from the two days.

Really good to meet, play, share a few beers, 2 breakfasts and lots of good banter with a few more lads from the forum. 

Well done to Junior, top scoring fella. Shame about your back nine today, after scoring 24 points on the outward half.

Well done Birchy for staying over and coming on the beers, I'm just spraying room freshener, to get rid of the smell of your "wild stallion" aftershave. Smokey Moes is a bear pit isn't it?

Well done to Fat tiger, fighting the good fight for the seniors section. 

Very nice to have a good chat with GJBike, Fish and 2blue in an opulent  Liverpool boozer.

Peterlav - put that Â£2 in cellotape, I'll take that back off you next time! A pity my 6 iron to 3 foot on 17 didn't get me a birdie , sadly followed by a blob on 18, to give you the victory.

Valentino - good scoring today, pity you couldn't make formby as well, to break up the Manchester stranglehold on recent forum meets. I'm moving across the county border - I think I'll enjoy playing off 12. 

Rob2 - shame you couldn't make it. I managed to "sell" hoylake, so will be in touch to get the money to you.

Well done all, hope we may do something similar next year - maybe 1-2 others may organise that one..........

See you all again soon.:thup:


----------



## gdc (Mar 18, 2013)

Did you guys escape the wind today? How would you rate the greens on the 2 courses?


----------



## peterlav (Mar 18, 2013)

Cheers Pete & Birchy, good work fellas. A special thanks to Pete, your Â£2 is sitting proudly on my mantlepiece!

Thanks to Scouser, Podgster and Wabinez for the good company today. Scouser you're going straight to hell for ruining Podgsters whole world for the last 6 holes. Maybe a suggestion for the organisers of the next meet would be to hand out rules books on the first tee!


----------



## louise_a (Mar 18, 2013)

gdc said:



			Did you guys escape the wind today? How would you rate the greens on the 2 courses?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the wind was really quite light, it did pick up a little bit late on in the round but nothing to write home about. The greens today were a lot better than Formby despite being heavily sanded, the greens at Formby with a bit bumpy.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 18, 2013)

peterlav said:



			Scouser you're going straight to hell for ruining Podgsters whole world for the last 6 holes. Maybe a suggestion for the organisers of the next meet would be to hand out rules books on the first tee! 

Click to expand...

:mmm:


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 18, 2013)

peterlav said:



			Cheers Pete & Birchy, good work fellas. A special thanks to Pete, your Â£2 is sitting proudly on my mantlepiece!

Thanks to Scouser, Podgster and Wabinez for the good company today. Scouser you're going straight to hell for ruining Podgsters whole world for the last 6 holes. Maybe a suggestion for the organisers of the next meet would be to hand out rules books on the first tee! 

Click to expand...

Pete, was a great day today.  Rule book has gone straight to the top of my shopping list on Amazon, and with a 1 shot penalty for playing out of turn, it actually works out i've beaten Scouser as the amount of times ...................... what a load of bo$$ocks, i'm just looking for excuses!

Can't say i will read any rule book any time soon, but one thing i would say for all you "experts" out there is this: If you are going to penalise someone or highlight something to them it may be best served telling them there and then and not 10 holes later 

Anyway it was a fantastic day made all the better for the money taken of Scouser and after paying for the next breakfast i think i may still be in credit thanks to Pistol Pete ripping it up!!!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 18, 2013)

Huge thanks to LB and Birchy for organising the last two days, Great job pulling all this together on what I thought were two Stunning courses. Really enjoyed it Fellas...

Thanks again to Junior, Fat Tiger, & Birchy for the great company today and Well done Junior on sealing the deal, Stunning golf on the front 9 mate (24pts) :thup:

Good to see everyone again. See you all soon .

Edit-Birchy, If I can sort my act out, I'll be fancying our chances in that Pleasington Open after watching you play today mate, I can see that handicap of yours tumbling this year :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## bluewolf (Mar 18, 2013)

Glad to hear that everyone had a great time, and well done Junior for really ripping it up out there. As well as Val for a great score today. It's also good to see Scouser carry on his habit of not quite finishing bottom of the pack.

As an aside, I might look at arranging a "Flat Cap" away day to somewhere special later in the year. Maybe Royal North Devon or Saunton Links for a couple of nights. Would probably be in September so that we could take advantage of some decent day rates. Let me know if you're interested and I'll start looking when I get back from Ireland...


----------



## Scouser (Mar 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			It's also good to see Scouser carry on his habit of not quite finishing bottom of the pack.

As an aside, I might look at arranging a "Flat Cap" away day to somewhere special later in the year. Maybe Royal North Devon or Saunton Links for a couple of nights. Would probably be in September so that we could take advantage of some decent day rates. Let me know if you're interested and I'll start looking when I get back from Ireland...
		
Click to expand...

Cheers honey xxx

Also my flat cap made an appearance  so I could be interested in this


----------



## Junior (Mar 18, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thoughts from the two days.

Really good to meet, play, share a few beers, 2 breakfasts and lots of good banter with a few more lads from the forum. 

Well done to Junior, top scoring fella. Shame about your back nine today, after scoring 24 points on the outward half.

Well done Birchy for staying over and coming on the beers, I'm just spraying room freshener, to get rid of the smell of your "wild stallion" aftershave. Smokey Moes is a bear pit isn't it?

Well done to Fat tiger, fighting the good fight for the seniors section. 

Very nice to have a good chat with GJBike, Fish and 2blue in an opulent  Liverpool boozer.

Peterlav - put that Â£2 in cellotape, I'll take that back off you next time! A pity my 6 iron to 3 foot on 17 didn't get me a birdie , sadly followed by a blob on 18, to give you the victory.

Valentino - good scoring today, pity you couldn't make formby as well, to break up the Manchester stranglehold on recent forum meets. I'm moving across the county border - I think I'll enjoy playing off 12. 

Rob2 - shame you couldn't make it. I managed to "sell" hoylake, so will be in touch to get the money to you.

Well done all, hope we may do something similar next year - maybe 1-2 others may organise that one..........

See you all again soon.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Something similar next year or even at the end of the Summer sounds like a plan !!  I dont mind helping to organise !


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thoughts from the two days.

Really good to meet, play, share a few beers, 2 breakfasts and lots of good banter with a few more lads from the forum. 

Well done to Junior, top scoring fella. Shame about your back nine today, after scoring 24 points on the outward half.

Well done Birchy for staying over and coming on the beers, I'm just spraying room freshener, to get rid of the smell of your "wild stallion" aftershave. Smokey Moes is a bear pit isn't it?

Well done to Fat tiger, fighting the good fight for the seniors section. 

Very nice to have a good chat with GJBike, Fish and 2blue in an opulent  Liverpool boozer.

Peterlav - put that Â£2 in cellotape, I'll take that back off you next time! A pity my 6 iron to 3 foot on 17 didn't get me a birdie , sadly followed by a blob on 18, to give you the victory.

Valentino - good scoring today, pity you couldn't make formby as well, to break up the Manchester stranglehold on recent forum meets. I'm moving across the county border - I think I'll enjoy playing off 12. 

Rob2 - shame you couldn't make it. I managed to "sell" hoylake, so will be in touch to get the money to you.

Well done all, hope we may do something similar next year - maybe 1-2 others may organise that one..........

See you all again soon.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for putting me up pal and sorting out transport to the course etc. Had a cracking few days especially having a beer and a good chat with people on the night out.

Thanks also to Louise for lift there and back too, was a big help :thup:

Cracking set of people and im sure we will have some more cracking meets in the future


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 18, 2013)

I'll certainly help out organising something towards the end of summer.

Maybe another Double header...with definately a night out involved :thup:

Hillside/S and A?   Caldy/Wallasey?   St Annes/Fairhaven?   Or maybe something inland?...


----------



## Hooker (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like a great course and you had decent conditions looks very tough indeed though! Shame I couldn't make it up there, just found out that my brake caliper has seized up and landed with a Â£400 repair bill. To top it off chart hills meet is off....

So originally I was going to play formby Sunday, hoylake Monday, then chart hills Tuesday. Now all those gone and a massive repair bill to boot. Bummer indeed!


----------



## Val (Mar 18, 2013)

Gents it was a pleasure today, thanks to Pete, Stu and John today for the company and letting me witness a four putt with a phone in your lug 

Thoughts on the course today are being discussed elsewhere :rofl: and I stand by my thought

Great meet organised by Scott and Pete and joining in on Sunday would have been a step to far for my Mrs, he'll knows I could be frequented those sites Fat Tiger does.

Really looking forward to the Gmnwoom flat caps party tour, should be a laugh

Good shooting over 2 days Andy, keep the form up fella, you too Birchy.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 18, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Gents it was a pleasure today, thanks to Pete, Stu and John today for the company and letting me witness a four putt with a phone in your lug 

Thoughts on the course today are being discussed elsewhere :rofl: and I stand by my thought

Great meet organised by Scott and Pete and joining in on Sunday would have been a step to far for my Mrs, he'll knows I could be frequented those sites Fat Tiger does.

Really looking forward to the Gmnwoom flat caps party tour, should be a laugh

Good shooting over 2 days Andy, keep the form up fella, you too Birchy.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, Martin.

A good 39 points, I'll have to get up and play that goat track, Manurefield, it can't be that hard.:whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 19, 2013)

A superb weekend of golf at 2 very good courses although Royal Liverpoolwas a little bit  of a let down imo.

Thanks to Karl,Matt and Nick for the round on Sunday. Also Martin,John and Pedro for yesterdays company it was a good laugh. And scouser for being my chauffeur for 2 days.Ta

Well done to Birchy and Pedro for sorting the 2 days comps and weather apart from the crazy 10 mins at Formby we couldn't have had much better.

If Junior doesn't drop 4 shots this year he'll need a new horse! Well in mate 2 cracking scores deserved to win it.


----------



## Fish (Mar 19, 2013)

After an early rise at 5am I set off at 6am on Sunday and had the motorway to myself for the 2.5hrs drive to Formby.




A brilliant 2 days of well organised golf on 2 of the toughest tracks in the North West followed with a tour of some gay pubs in the back streets of Liverpool to add to a truly entertaining and enjoyable meet amongst excellent company. 

Formby Clubhouse was a truly beautiful building




The course I thought was stunning. The greens were a little soft and bobbly in places but you could see they had experienced some very wet weather recently. The fairways ran well and the pine tree's and heather added to the whole the visual and playing experience for me.









You know they've had some serious wet weather when the ducks occupy the bunkers 





No boring bunker shots for Qwerty (Dave), they don't just trickle in, he nails them into the front face!




Dave was just a bit short of driving between the tall mounds for a view of the green and Peter keeps an eye on his ball as he lofts it over.




Another tidy tee shot from Dave, 20 points with a blob on the front 9, but what happened on the back Dave!




2 stunning memorable holes back to back. Formby's signature hole which was followed by their Si1





We saw the curtains twitching as we arrived at Royal Liverpool, lock up the silver quick, their here!!!




Stunning clubhouse steeped in history and all on display.





The first 4 tee off and then walk off imitating a Red Arrows formation team 







Some great views and tough narrow tee shots but the good company made it a day to remember












Thanks for an excellent 2 days of golf, I've cancelled everything this week as I'm playing in an AM-AM on Friday and need to get that little pull to the left that's crept in worked on at the range.

Doing nothing today, my Golf Monthly was waiting for me so the settee's getting my attention coupled with some good reading.


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 19, 2013)

Sounds like you all had a great couple of days - nice!!
(Not that I'm jealous, like  ).


----------



## Fish (Mar 19, 2013)

Good to see Valentino (Martin) sporting his new Rylan Clark look

View attachment 5262


 didn't know you were a fan mate


----------



## gjbike (Mar 19, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I'll certainly help out organising something towards the end of summer.

Maybe another Double header...with definately a night out involved :thup:

Hillside/S and A?   Caldy/Wallasey?   St Annes/Fairhaven?   Or maybe something inland?...
		
Click to expand...

Great idea would be up for this


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Great idea would be up for this
		
Click to expand...

Sounds decent to me too.


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2013)

Fish said:



			Good to see Valentino (Martin) sporting his new Rylan Clark look

View attachment 5262


 didn't know you were a fan mate 

Click to expand...

You can go off folk


----------



## louise_a (Mar 19, 2013)

I was back on my nice familar parkland course today and the pars and birdies returned, it was good to be home.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Sounds decent to me too.
		
Click to expand...

Ive had a look at a few options today, Summer green fees in the north west for any decent course are just crazy. 
Trying to tie something into a weekend also not easy. I'll keep looking..


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 19, 2013)

Firstly, apologies for not hanging around afterwards...the 4 hour drive home was weighing on my mind!!

Cheers for the organisation, it was a good day..despite some very ugly golf at times.  I discovered I am a useless Links golfer.  As soon as the wind picked up, I was gone!  A lively birdie start was the highlight of the round really!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Ive had a look at a few options today, Summer green fees in the north west for any decent course are just crazy. 
Trying to tie something into a weekend also not easy. I'll keep looking..
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they do look a bit pricey. Theres some decent looking deals for winter but would have to be November at the earliest.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2013)

Wabinez said:



			Firstly, apologies for not hanging around afterwards...the 4 hour drive home was weighing on my mind!!

Cheers for the organisation, it was a good day..despite some very ugly golf at times.  I discovered I am a useless Links golfer.  As soon as the wind picked up, I was gone!  A lively birdie start was the highlight of the round really!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for making the journey up Matt. It was good to put another face to a name from on here etc. Im sure next time you play links you will be ready for the challenge


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yeah they do look a bit pricey. Theres some decent looking deals for winter but would have to be November at the earliest.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know if I can bear the thought of golf in November at the moment Birchy.    I'm thinking pristine greens and bone dry fairways :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I don't know if I can bear the thought of golf in November at the moment Birchy.    I'm thinking pristine greens and bone dry fairways :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I know its so much better when courses are in their best condition and at their most testing. Super fast greens and balls bounding down the fairways are what i like to see :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 19, 2013)

I would have thought there were more pictures taken from the weekend? 

The trouble when your taking them is, your not in any!


----------



## louise_a (Mar 19, 2013)

I took quite a few yesterday Robin, but I cant find my lead to download them, think it might be at my mums.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I know its so much better when courses are in their best condition and at their most testing. Super fast greens and balls bounding down the fairways are what i like to see :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Why not try the Hirsel. We might be able to get a good rate. I believe a forum regular might be involved up there.


----------



## Fish (Mar 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I know its so much better when courses are in their best condition and at their most testing. Super fast greens and balls bounding down the fairways are what i like to *watch whilst looking for mine in the rough* :thup:
		
Click to expand...

edited for you Scott


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Why not try the Hirsel. We might be able to get a good rate. I believe a forum regular might be involved up there. 

Click to expand...

No idea where that is or know anything about it? Must be Scotland way? 

Looks like we will need a back scratching favour or a festival week somewhere if we are gonna have a knock around decent courses in summer for a reasonable price. Some of the prices ive seen so far are taking the pee!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2013)

Fish said:



			edited for you Scott 

Click to expand...

I didnt say they were mine i was watching 

Mine missed the rough at Formby they were that far offline :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I didnt say they were mine i was watching 

Mine missed the rough at Formby they were that far offline :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

At least you was consistent Scott!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 19, 2013)

http://www.hirselgc.co.uk/

Have a gander at this mate. I've fancied playing here for a while maybe put it together with Ganton or somewhere nearby. Would be a grand jolly boys outing (and girl Louise, before you have a go )


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Why not try the Hirsel. We might be able to get a good rate. I believe a forum regular might be involved up there. 

Click to expand...

I only just saw your mention of Saunton earlier Danny, Good call mate, certainly something I'd be happy to help organise if we got the numbers. 
Think we'll have to get our heads together to discuss.

Think we need a marketing Strategy  "Flat cap end of season bash"   or something along those lines...


----------



## louise_a (Mar 19, 2013)

As if I would


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 19, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I only just saw your mention of Saunton earlier Danny, Good call mate, certainly something I'd be happy to help organise if we got the numbers. 
Think we'll have to get our heads together to discuss.

Think we need a marketing Strategy  "Flat cap end of season bash"   or something along those lines...
		
Click to expand...

sounds like a plan mate. As soon as I get back from Ireland we'll get together for a knock and work out some details. Would love to do both Saunton courses coupled with RND but that might get a bit expensive. Maybe 1 Saunton and RND or both Saunton. Couple of nights locally and a boat load of Cider.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			sounds like a plan mate. As soon as I get back from Ireland we'll get together for a knock and work out some details. Would love to do both Saunton courses coupled with RND but that might get a bit expensive. Maybe 1 Saunton and RND or both Saunton. Couple of nights locally and a boat load of Cider.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good Fella :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			sounds like a plan mate. As soon as I get back from Ireland we'll get together for a knock and work out some details. Would love to do both Saunton courses coupled with RND but that might get a bit expensive. Maybe 1 Saunton and RND or both Saunton. Couple of nights locally and a boat load of Cider.
		
Click to expand...

Saunton and St. Mellion are both good, but I've played both so may have an advantage. Isn't burnham and berrow down that way.

OR

Celtic manor?????


----------



## Fish (Mar 19, 2013)

East & West Saunton are excellent, played both last March. Stayed in centre of Barnstaple which was also very good and friendly and less than 10 minutes drive to the course.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 19, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Saunton and St. Mellion are both good, but I've played both so may have an advantage. Isn't burnham and berrow down that way.

OR

Celtic manor?????
		
Click to expand...

Burnham and berrow is pretty accessible, I've always liked the look of it.
One place where you can always get a great deal is Trevose,it's a great set up they've got there and you can always team it up with St Enodoc.. Id be up for that but I can't see many making the trek down there.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 20, 2013)

North Berwick has had plenty of praise, so would be naughty not to try that one too


----------



## gjbike (Mar 20, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Ive had a look at a few options today, Summer green fees in the north west for any decent course are just crazy. 
Trying to tie something into a weekend also not easy. I'll keep looking..
		
Click to expand...

Maybe play at the very end of the season when they change to winter rates


----------



## thecraw (Mar 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			Good to see Valentino (Martin) sporting his new Rylan Clark look

View attachment 5262


 didn't know you were a fan mate 

Click to expand...

Rylan is slim!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 20, 2013)

Instead of discussing poor courses just all get your backsides up to Machrihanish and play proper links golf.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 20, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Huge thanks to LB and Birchy for organising the last two days, Great job pulling all this together on what I thought were two Stunning courses. Really enjoyed it Fellas...

Thanks again to Junior, Fat Tiger, & Birchy for the great company today and Well done Junior on sealing the deal, Stunning golf on the front 9 mate (24pts) :thup:

Good to see everyone again. See you all soon .

Edit-Birchy, If I can sort my act out, I'll be fancying our chances in that Pleasington Open after watching you play today mate, I can see that handicap of yours tumbling this year :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i fancy our chances of being competitive at least mate . Cheers for the positive comments :thup:  Certainly hoping to put a big dent in it this season.


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2013)

bluewolf said:



http://www.hirselgc.co.uk/

Have a gander at this mate. I've fancied playing here for a while maybe put it together with Ganton or somewhere nearby. Would be a grand jolly boys outing (and girl Louise, before you have a go )
		
Click to expand...

I also fancy this too Danny, im sure Dodger could sort us out if we had enough bodies keen.


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 20, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yeah i fancy our chances of being competitive at least mate . Cheers for the positive comments :thup:  Certainly hoping to put a big dent in it this season.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, you'll be competitive Birchy, if what I saw in Scotland was anything to go by.
Just need to get over that mental block of playing worse at your home course that we talked about - hcap will tumble I reckon.

Couple of ideas I'll throw in for future "doos".

Very top end courses are eye-wateringly expensive in summer - as noted.
Just checked out 2 local to us.
St Annes Old Links :- a day ticket is Â£85,a round is Â£55 (am) and Â£50 (pm). They do some packages for a minimum of 12 too.
Eg, Â£65 a round with food before and after, Â£92 full day with brekkie lunch and dinner.

Fairhaven do something similar with prices roughly the same.
I've played both and they are both great tracks.

Be great to play some top courses in summer but I think we'd be best setting some kind of limit on price.
(Also be great if I wasn't working for a change  )


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 20, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Couple of ideas I'll throw in for future "doos".

Very top end courses are eye-wateringly expensive in summer - as noted.
Just checked out 2 local to us.
St Annes Old Links :- a day ticket is Â£85,a round is Â£55 (am) and Â£50 (pm). They do some packages for a minimum of 12 too.
Eg, Â£65 a round with food before and after, Â£92 full day with brekkie lunch and dinner.

Fairhaven do something similar with prices roughly the same.
I've played both and they are both great tracks.

Be great to play some top courses in summer but I think we'd be best setting some kind of limit on price.
(Also be great if I wasn't working for a change  )
		
Click to expand...

Ive just had a chat with the secretary at St annes old links. 
They have availability for up to 5 four balls on Sunday July 21st for Â£65 golf only, 11:00am-12:00.
 This could possibly be paired up with a Monday at Fairhaven if there was enough interest. And also a sunday night out locally(theres plenty of cheap accommodation) again if there was enough interest.

Ill have a chat with Bluewolf when he's back from Ireland as we also mentioned Saunton and The Hirsel last night, and I got carried away mentioning Trevose( had a few beers). And hopefully we can sort something that suits.


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Ive just had a chat with the secretary at St annes old links. 
They have availability for up to 5 four balls on Sunday July 21st for Â£65 golf only, 11:00am-12:00.
 This could possibly be paired up with a Monday at Fairhaven if there was enough interest. And also a sunday night out locally(theres plenty of cheap accommodation) again if there was enough interest.
		
Click to expand...

Well that got me sitting up Dave, I'll watch with interest.


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 20, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Ive just had a chat with the secretary at St annes old links. 
They have availability for up to 5 four balls on Sunday July 21st for Â£65 golf only, 11:00am-12:00.
 This could possibly be paired up with a Monday at Fairhaven if there was enough interest. And also a sunday night out locally(theres plenty of cheap accommodation) again if there was enough interest.

Ill have a chat with Bluewolf when he's back from Ireland as we also mentioned Saunton and The Hirsel last night, and I got carried away mentioning Trevose( had a few beers). And hopefully we can sort something that suits.
		
Click to expand...

Good one Qwerty, will keep an eye on this.
Am working but may be able to book time off.


----------



## Fish (Mar 20, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Ive just had a chat with the secretary at St annes old links. 
They have availability for up to 5 four balls on Sunday July 21st for Â£65 golf only, 11:00am-12:00.
 This could possibly be paired up with a Monday at Fairhaven if there was enough interest. And also a sunday night out locally(theres plenty of cheap accommodation) again if there was enough interest.

Ill have a chat with Bluewolf when he's back from Ireland as we also mentioned Saunton and The Hirsel last night, and I got carried away mentioning Trevose( had a few beers). And hopefully we can sort something that suits.
		
Click to expand...

Have clubs, will travel.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			Have clubs, will travel.
		
Click to expand...

Fat tiger is just checking his contacts......


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Fat tiger is just checking his contacts...... 

Click to expand...

He's got numbers in his contacts split into areas he plays golf at.

Tart


----------



## Scouser (Mar 20, 2013)

Valentino said:



			He's got numbers in his contacts split into areas he plays golf at.

Tart
		
Click to expand...

Love it.....


----------



## Birchy (Mar 20, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Ive just had a chat with the secretary at St annes old links. 
They have availability for up to 5 four balls on Sunday July 21st for Â£65 golf only, 11:00am-12:00.
 This could possibly be paired up with a Monday at Fairhaven if there was enough interest. And also a sunday night out locally(theres plenty of cheap accommodation) again if there was enough interest.

Ill have a chat with Bluewolf when he's back from Ireland as we also mentioned Saunton and The Hirsel last night, and I got carried away mentioning Trevose( had a few beers). And hopefully we can sort something that suits.
		
Click to expand...

I think St annes do a day ticket for Â£75 quid on mondays dont they? Maybe if we did the other course on the Sunday maybe it could work out cheaper and we would get St annes all day on the monday .


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 20, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I think St annes do a day ticket for Â£75 quid on mondays dont they? Maybe if we did the other course on the Sunday maybe it could work out cheaper and we would get St annes all day on the monday .
		
Click to expand...

Fairhaven don't take visitors on a Sunday Scott, And SAOL just have the 1 hour slots 11:00-12:00.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 20, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Fairhaven don't take visitors on a Sunday Scott, And SAOL just have the 1 hour slots 11:00-12:00.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh right. I thought you might of thought of trying that already .


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 20, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Ive just had a chat with the secretary at St annes old links. 
They have availability for up to 5 four balls on Sunday July 21st for Â£65 golf only, 11:00am-12:00.
 This could possibly be paired up with a Monday at Fairhaven if there was enough interest. And also a sunday night out locally(theres plenty of cheap accommodation) again if there was enough interest.

Ill have a chat with Bluewolf when he's back from Ireland as we also mentioned Saunton and The Hirsel last night, and I got carried away mentioning Trevose( had a few beers). And hopefully we can sort something that suits.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me seeing as I can stagger back to my own house after beers 

Definitely interested in this, will keep my eye out


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Sounds good to me seeing as *I can stagger back to my own house after beers* 

Definitely interested in this, will keep my eye out
		
Click to expand...

How many rooms do you have :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Mar 20, 2013)

Valentino said:



			How many rooms do you have :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Who needs rooms, sleep where you fall man :cheers:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 20, 2013)

Valentino said:



			How many rooms do you have :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

More importantly has he got a stable? :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 20, 2013)

Birchy said:



			More importantly has he got a stable? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You won't need one by then, you'll be Cat 2 and struggling


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 20, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Ive just had a chat with the secretary at St annes old links. 
They have availability for up to 5 four balls on Sunday July 21st for Â£65 golf only, 11:00am-12:00.
 This could possibly be paired up with a Monday at Fairhaven if there was enough interest. And also a sunday night out locally(theres plenty of cheap accommodation) again if there was enough interest.

Ill have a chat with Bluewolf when he's back from Ireland as we also mentioned Saunton and The Hirsel last night, and I got carried away mentioning Trevose( had a few beers). And hopefully we can sort something that suits.
		
Click to expand...

Â£65 for 1 hours golf - tell him to shove it.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 20, 2013)

Valentino said:



			How many rooms do you have :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You volunteering to do the night-time feed for the little one.......!??


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 20, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Â£65 for 1 hours golf - tell him to shove it. 

Click to expand...

Ill be honest, I had to think about that one..... I got there in the end though


----------



## Junior (Mar 20, 2013)

SAOL and Fairhaven sound good to me although Saunton does also.  I'll go with the majority !


----------



## louise_a (Mar 20, 2013)

If this goes ahead on the date suggested I will being ducking it, its the 36 hole club championships the day before, I will be shattered.

I played SAOL for Â£15 last year in their open.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 20, 2013)

Junior said:



			SAOL and Fairhaven sound good to me although Saunton does also.  I'll go with the majority !
		
Click to expand...

Tbh Andy I also fancy Saunton, or even some where like St Andrews new course and Ladybank. I was hoping to get as many of the Usual suspects on board (as well as any other forummers)to do this i kinda thought the best option would be to keep it local.
I just thought I'd gauge opinion initially with a few ideas.( hence not starting a new thread)

I suppose the question is, Would the Flatcappers be happy with a road trip, if we could get a reasonable price together?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 20, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Tbh Andy I also fancy Saunton, or even some where like St Andrews new course and Ladybank. I was hoping to get as many of the Usual suspects on board (as well as any other forummers)and I kinda thought the best option would be to keep it local.
I just thought I'd gauge opinion initially with a few ideas.( hence not starting a new thread)

I suppose the question is, Would the Flatcappers be happy with a road trip, if we could get a reasonable price together?
		
Click to expand...

I will go anywhere mate as long as its decent golf & our daft bunch are up for it . We can sort travel out between us all to keep costs down if need be. Some top courses that have a few together have some brilliant looking deals on from what ive seen looking around.


----------



## Fish (Mar 20, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Tbh Andy I also fancy Saunton, or even some where like St Andrews new course and Ladybank. I was hoping to get as many of the Usual suspects on board (as well as any other forummers)and I kinda thought the best option would be to keep it local.
I just thought I'd gauge opinion initially with a few ideas.( hence not starting a new thread)

I suppose the question is, Would the Flatcappers be happy with a road trip, if we could get a reasonable price together?
		
Click to expand...

Our club goes to Saunton twice a year on 3 day trips so I might be able to get more details to the discounts available based on some numbers as we have some distance members at my club for Saunton.  I'll see and ask them them Saturday, 24 of them just returned yesterday.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 20, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Tbh Andy I also fancy Saunton, or even some where like St Andrews new course and Ladybank. I was hoping to get as many of the Usual suspects on board (as well as any other forummers)to do this i kinda thought the best option would be to keep it local.
I just thought I'd gauge opinion initially with a few ideas.( hence not starting a new thread)

I suppose the question is, Would the Flatcappers be happy with a road trip, if we could get a reasonable price together?
		
Click to expand...

I think a good number would travel for 2-3 hours generally, but for every hour over that, I think people would drop away. Cornwall is a hell of a drive for a 3 day trip, not bad if your going away for a week, but hard over 3 days. Just my tuppennorthworth.

What about them 3 ryder cup ones in Yorkshire/Notts (or even just two of them)? All within 2 hours of the north west and 3 1/2 hours including Glasgow, midlands and north east.


----------



## gjbike (Mar 20, 2013)

21st July is ok with me, on long weekend


----------



## Birchy (Mar 20, 2013)

I think we should do a few options and have a vote between the group. There seems to be a few good options and its not gonna be easy for anybody to decide :rofl:


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 20, 2013)

Sounds great, anybody know a good divorce lawyer ?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 20, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Sounds great, anybody know a good divorce lawyer ?
		
Click to expand...

Its great innit . Just had an ear bashing over golf from HID funnily enough :rofl:


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2013)

Every trip for me is a road trip and from a purely selfish travelling point of view St Andrews and Ladybank gets my vote 

You could consider the Ayrshire coast if you want to come up here, Turnberry, Dondonald, Barrassie and if you want to spend big money you could consider Prestwick and Royal Troon too.

Reasonable travelling time from the NW too


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Saunton sounds good to me. When you live on the south coast everywhere is long journey.


----------



## Fish (Mar 20, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Its great innit . Just had an ear bashing over golf from HID funnily enough :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Me too, she reckons I've taken over the dining room, do you think she has a point?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			Me too, she reckons I've taken over the dining room, do you think she has a point?

View attachment 5291

Click to expand...

I never understand why they talk so much nonsense! :rofl:


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 20, 2013)

if your  gonna pay that much for a round ,   

get yourselfs up to montrose that week in july, there festival week, Â£80 for 5 rounds of golf,  and then on way home stop off at  fairhaven  for there pairs comp on the sunday ,  

come and join me the fishing up there is great , they take all sizes of worms


----------



## Scouser (Mar 20, 2013)

fat-tiger said:



			they take all sizes of worms
		
Click to expand...

LB, Stuart_C and podge all use maggots.. :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 20, 2013)

Scouser said:



			LB, Stuart_C and podge all use maggots.. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

We always knew you were looking in the changies..........


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 20, 2013)

I hate to say it, but I'll be out of the country on that weekend. Hopefully golfing in Majorca whilst the missus is sunbathing and the kids are swimming in the pool. I'd be there like a shot if I wasn't. I'll have a chat with Qwerty when I get back at the end of March and see if we can thrash out a few options for an end of season sesh. I'd love Saunton but it may be a bit far, especially considering the money some have spent already this year. (Maybe a spring meet in 2014, coupled with a Open meet up and possibly a Ryder Cup outing). Maybe Val has a point about travelling North. He's kindly travelled south quite a few times. Anyhoo, got to go. There's a bottle of Jamesons calling.


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 20, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			We always knew you were looking in the changies..........
		
Click to expand...


ha ha proffesional   clock watch  scouser


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 21, 2013)

Im Going to get together with Bluewolf for a local knock as soon as the season kicks off.. There's a few ideas in the pipeline, We'll have a chat and hopefully come up with something that suits. :thup:


----------



## Val (Mar 21, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Im Going to get together with Bluewolf for a local knock as soon as the season kicks off.. There's a few ideas in the pipeline, We'll have a chat and hopefully come up with something that suits. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If it's an afterwork thing give me a shout and i'll see if I can tie up too, im in the area normally 3 weeks a month for a couple of days each week.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 21, 2013)

Valentino said:



			If it's an afterwork thing give me a shout and i'll see if I can tie up too, im in the area normally 3 weeks a month for a couple of days each week.
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you a shout pal :thup:   It'll more than likely be midweek after work.


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 21, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Every trip for me is a road trip and from a purely selfish travelling point of view St Andrews and Ladybank gets my vote 

You could consider the Ayrshire coast if you want to come up here, Turnberry, Dondonald, Barrassie and if you want to spend big money you could consider Prestwick and Royal Troon too.

Reasonable travelling time from the NW too
		
Click to expand...

Val, no problem coming up to Scotland.
Told Birchy I'd go up a few times a year (if the wife let me out  ) as there are loads of places to visit.
Ayrshire sounds great, only played at Turnberry (shame ) but it all looks great.
Sure you'll get a few of us sorting something out.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 21, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I'll give you a shout pal :thup:   It'll more than likely be midweek after work.
		
Click to expand...

I'll make up a fourball aswell if there's room on a midweek


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Val, no problem coming up to Scotland.
Told Birchy I'd go up a few times a year (if the wife let me out  ) as there are loads of places to visit.
Ayrshire sounds great, only played at Turnberry (shame ) but it all looks great.
Sure you'll get a few of us sorting something out.
		
Click to expand...

If its anything like last time it will be great. They make a big deal out of golf up there and i love it :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 21, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			I'll make up a fourball aswell if there's room on a midweek
		
Click to expand...

I'll be in touch pal :thup:


----------



## dazlight (Apr 17, 2013)

Birchy said:



View attachment 5177
View attachment 5178
View attachment 5179
View attachment 5180
View attachment 5181
View attachment 5182
View attachment 5183
View attachment 5184
View attachment 5185
View attachment 5186
View attachment 5187
View attachment 5188
View attachment 5189
View attachment 5190
View attachment 5191
View attachment 5192
View attachment 5193
View attachment 5194
View attachment 5195
View attachment 5196
View attachment 5197
View attachment 5198
View attachment 5199
View attachment 5200
View attachment 5201
View attachment 5202
View attachment 5203
View attachment 5204
View attachment 5205
View attachment 5206
View attachment 5207
View attachment 5208
View attachment 5209
View attachment 5210

Click to expand...

Don't like the Hoylake I play. Nice pictures mate.


----------

